# GT Zaskar Rahmen, wirklich gut oder falscher Kult?



## kleinenbremer (24. Februar 2006)

Hi!
Ich fange langsam mit der Planung meines zweiten MTBs an, welches ich mir nächsets Jahr kaufen will. Abgesehen von Grundsatzfragen wie Fully/Hardtail, würde ich mir am liebsten was richtig schickes bauen.

Da gibts nur eins: GT Zaskar. Ich liebe die Geometrie, ich liebe dieses Blau/Gelb (KLEINENBREMER FARBEN!!!) und nachdem ich bei Transalp24.de ein komplett XT Zaskar für ca 1200 Euro und nen Rahmen für 350 Euro gesehen habe, ist das meine momentane Planung: EIN GT RAD.

Aber ist der Zaskar Rahmen wirklich stabil, langlebig und gut, oder nur ein sich durchs aussehen aufrechterhaltender Kult Rahmen?

Hält der Rahmen was Steifigkeit und Gewicht angeht mit gleichteuren Rahmen mit?
Wie ist die Lackqualität?

Und so weiter.

Ich bitte um ne kritische Haltung, die wohl angsichts eines solchen Traumrahmens nur sehr schwer ist.

Christian


----------



## kleinenbremer (24. Februar 2006)

Ach ja: Sind die gelben Farbdetails richtig lackiert, oder einfach gelbe Aufkleber auf den blauen Lack(vieleicht ne blöde Frage, aber bei meinem jetzigen Cube ist der schriftzug auf den Klarlack aufgeklebt und nicht mal überlackiert). Da hat aber auch das ges Rad nur 600 gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (24. Februar 2006)

Also ich finde, die neuen Zaskars haben ne Menge kultfaktor verloren. Als ich früher nich in nem GT Radladen gearbeitet habe und da die ersten Zaskars standen. Manman. geile Teile. Aber aus heutiger Sicht einfach zu schwer. Aber egal. Ich werde mir nun ein lecker Zaskar aufbauen. Scheiss auf gewicht. Die Optik macht schnell...


----------



## michaduke (24. Februar 2006)

Ich habe auch noch einen Zaskar Rahmen !! 
bin mittlerweile auf ein Cube Reaction umgestigen !!
zu Thema Steifigkeit Null Problem kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen!!!!
zum Thema Kult: ich finde Gt immer noch klasse !!!
Leider hat das Image die letzten Jahre ein wenig geleidet ,erst kein Vertrieb in Deutschland und wenig Neues .
Ich hoffe das GT die Kurve bekommt wie zu alten Glanzzeiten !!!!
mit dem Zaskar wirst Du viel Freude haben!!!


----------



## swiss (24. Februar 2006)

kleinenbremer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Aber ist der Zaskar Rahmen wirklich stabil, langlebig und gut, oder nur ein sich durchs aussehen aufrechterhaltender Kult Rahmen?
> ...



GT ist DERMASSEN Kult, dass der Name alle paar Jahre den Besitzer wechselt.


----------



## kleinenbremer (25. Februar 2006)

Hm, das Cube reaction wäre meine momentane Alternative;-). Der 2006 Rahmen sieht so geil aus. Aber GT ist eben doch noch ne ecke cooler, aber ich denke, dass der Reaction Rahmen qualitativ besser ist, seht ihr das auch so? Was wiegt der doch gleich?


----------



## Renato (25. Februar 2006)

Wenn du dir ein GT zulegen möchtest dann jetzt .
Das Imitsch der ehemaligen Kultmarke ist im Keller und das Angebot ist noch groß .
Ich sage den alten GT s aus dem oberen Preissegment eine Renesongs vorraus . Jeder der seins jetzt weggibt wird sich später darüber ärgern .
Ich selbst bin kein Fan der Marke und werd mir auch keins zulegen .


----------



## Pimper (25. Februar 2006)

> Aber ist der Zaskar Rahmen wirklich stabil, langlebig und gut, oder nur ein sich durchs aussehen aufrechterhaltender Kult Rahmen?



Zur Blütezeit der Marke hätte man so eine Frage nie gestellt, "stabil", "langlebig" und "gut" waren nur andere Worte für "Zaskar".

Die Ur-Farbe der GTs ist übrigens "Polished Alloy", also poliertes Alu in Natur. Meines Erachtens haben die heutigen Rahmen hinsichtlich des Image mit den damaligen nichts mehr zu tun.

Im Vergleich zum damaligen Image führt GT heute nur noch ein Schattendasein, ähnlich wie Marin und viele kleine Edelschmieden, die es entweder nicht mehr gibt oder eben nur so vor sich hin dümpeln...


----------



## zastafari (25. Februar 2006)

Das Zaskar hat seine Evolution mitgemacht, es kann nicht mehr der Kultrahmen von früher sein! 
Es hat all die modernen, agilen Attribute die einen aktuellen Racerahmen auszeichnen und ist von seinem Konzept eine Hommage an die alten Zeiten...
Ich denke vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist er immer noch empfehlenswert...!!

@renato: Boah, "Imitsch" und "Renesongs" ist das *Blödeste* was ich seit langem gelesen habe!!


----------



## Pimper (25. Februar 2006)

> Ich denke vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist er immer noch empfehlenswert...!!



Keine Frage. Es sollte sogar besser sein als früher, da günstiger.



> @renato: Boah, "Imitsch" und "Renesongs" ist das Blödeste was ich seit langem gelesen habe!!



Ja, leider sogar richtig. Nach der neuen Rechtschreibregelung darf man Fremdwörter so schreiben, wie sie gesprochen werden. Couch ist also auch als "Kautsch" richtig geschrieben.. :kotz:


----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. Februar 2006)

michaduke schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Leider hat das Image die letzten Jahre ein wenig geleidet
> (...)



AUA!



			
				renato schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Imitsch
> (...)
> Renesongs
> (...)



AUAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


Und wenn schon ein GT, dann ein Zaskar, Avalanche oder Xizang aus den Jahren vor 2002, also bevor    der Laden in Insolvenz gegangen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geopard (26. Februar 2006)

tja.
das waren noch zeiten, 94zig
da war bei mir auch gt im gespräch, aber ich hab mich für einen selbstaufbau entschieden. (nöll und das ist heute auch noch super)

gt ? wenn dann ein bravados le mit mag 21 lt ti.

ein kumpel hat noch so ein teil.
 das will ich haben. krieg ich aber nicht.

mfg


----------



## Pimper (26. Februar 2006)

> gt ? wenn dann ein bravados le mit mag 21 lt ti.



 



> Und wenn schon ein GT,



dann ein Zaskar LE, bitteschön 



> das waren noch zeiten, 94zig



Yeaahh...


----------



## kleinenbremer (26. Februar 2006)

Gut, vielleicht ist GT nicht mehr so die Kultmarke wie früher, aber ich mag die Rahmengeometrie immer noch sehr gerne(vor zwei Jahren hab ich so einen zum ersten mal gesehen) und blau gelb ist eben in meiner Heimat ne Farbe, die wirklich Kult hat(zumindest unter den paar Leuten die hier leben).

Nur will ich eben nicht Aussehen statt Qualität, sondern Ausehen und Qualität.;-).

Aber scheinbar kann man auch heute noch sagen, das der Zaskar ein guter Rahmen ist. Der Kult interessiert mich da wenig. Mir gefällt der Rahmen und fertig, auch wenn der Lack nicht ganz so qualitativ wirkt.


----------



## Renato (26. Februar 2006)

@ Pimper & roadrunner_gs

Ich find die neue Rechtschreibregelung auch blööt .


----------



## Enrgy (26. Februar 2006)

Kauft euch ne Tüte Deutsch, hat mich auch gehelft...


----------



## Pimper (26. Februar 2006)

> ch find die neue Rechtschreibregelung auch blööt



Gilt leider nur für Fremndwörter. "Blöd" sollte niemandem von uns hier fremd sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katzenbugel (26. Februar 2006)

schöner rahmen, war früher trialrahmen nr1. siehe hans rey! kenn einen der trial gefahren ist und der hat von allen am längsten gehalten, kann i nur empfehlen


----------



## Magrat Knobloch (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo kleinenbremer,

ich möchte dich nicht entmutigen, aber laut meinem Händler gibt es bei den Zaskar '06 in den größen L und XL Lieferschwierigkeiten.

Ich habe mir einen Zaskar in L im November bestellt und er sollte Januar bis Februar geliefert werden. Nun meinte mein Händler, dass es den Rahmen wegen den Schwierigkeiten vorraussichtlich erst im April gibt, deswegen habe ich mich dann doch umentschieden und werde mir nun einen anderen kaufen.


----------



## ckazok (27. Februar 2006)

Was mich ungemein stört, ist der integrierte (semi?) Steuersatz. Dabei würde gerade einem solchen Rahmen ein glänzender King klasse stehen.


----------



## Danimal (27. Februar 2006)

Tach zusammen!

Ich fahre ja nun schon seit Ewigkeiten ein Zaskar LE (siehe meine Fotos) und bin mit dem Teil sehr zufrieden. Der Rahmen ist steif, nicht zu schwer, sieht geil aus und ist nahezu unzerstörbar.

Bei den aktuellen Modellen bin ich mir allerdings nicht mehr so sicher. Bis auf das Triple-Triangle-Design ist da glaube ich nicht mehr viel Gemeinsamkeit vorhanden. Der Rohrsatz ist jetzt von Kinesis (der Superlight), der integrierte Steuersatz macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, die Lackierung... naja. Sieht alles irgendwie mehr nach Stangenware aus.

Für den Tarif von 379 Tacken mit Sicherheit ein toller Rahmen... mit dem Ur-Zaskar möchte ich ihn trotzdem nicht vergleichen.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## KaschmirKönig (27. Februar 2006)

ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem 2005er Zaskar.

bei mir gab es keine lieferschwierigkeiten, innerhalb von einer woche hatte ich mein bike, bei transalp24.

objektiv betrachtet hat der GT Rahmen etwas übergewicht, dafür ist er detailverliebt und einfach etwas besonderes. 0815 diamantrahmen sehen alle gleich aus, ein zaskar ist ein zaskar.


----------



## fatmani (28. Februar 2006)

Hi,

habe zwar nur das "GT Avalanche" ("schlechteres" Alu als Zaskar), bin aber seit über 10 Jahren und über 30.000 km super zufrieden mit dem Bike.

Der Rahmen hat zwar bedingt durch Steinschlag, Stürze etc. gelitten, macht aber keine Mucken und sieht meiner Meinung nach immer noch aktuell aus.

Ziehe diesen Rahmen jederzeit meinem Votec NC1 vor.

Also, vielleicht etwas schwerer, aber dafür stabil.

fatmani


----------



## olivier (2. März 2006)

Pimper schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ur-Farbe der GTs ist übrigens "Polished Alloy", also poliertes Alu in Natur.


Hiess das nicht mal "Ball Burnished" oder so? Die haben doch die Oberfläche verdichtet, indem sie sie mit kleinen Metallkugeln beschossen haben.


			
				Pimper schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Erachtens haben die heutigen Rahmen hinsichtlich des Image mit den damaligen nichts mehr zu tun.


Nicht nur in Bezug auf das Image. Soviel ich weiss (und das wurde auch schon erwähnt) ging GT ~'94 in Konkurs und irgendjemand hat aus der Konkursmasse den Namen gekauft. Jetzt baut er Bikes die den alten GTs optisch ähneln, aber sonst nichts gemein haben.


			
				Pimper schrieb:
			
		

> Im Vergleich zum damaligen Image führt GT heute nur noch ein Schattendasein, ähnlich wie Marin und viele kleine Edelschmieden, die es entweder nicht mehr gibt oder eben nur so vor sich hin dümpeln...


Mir kommt da grad noch das Breezer Lightning  in den Sinn, das war mit einer blauen Marzocchi XC500 auf meiner Wunschliste!

All diese Informationen hab ich irgendwo gehört oder gelesen, also ohne Gewähr. Das Ur-Zaskar war auf jeden Fall unzerstörbar und hatte Lebenslange Garantie. Das gibt es heute ja gar nicht mehr. Wenn du sie heute anschaust, dann sollte das heutige Angebot überzeugen, ohne dass die Geschichte der Marke eine Rolle spielt.

Trotzdem viel spass beim Konfigurieren
oli


----------



## kleinenbremer (2. März 2006)

olivier schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du sie heute anschaust, dann sollte das heutige Angebot überzeugen, ohne dass die Geschichte der Marke eine Rolle spielt.
> 
> Trotzdem viel spass beim Konfigurieren
> oli




deswegen hab ich deisen thread eröffnet. Hätte ich geschrieben: Was haltet ihr von GT oder Zaskar, dann hätten hier auschließlich die GT Fanatiker geantwort : "sabber, lecker, schmazt, kaufen!". Ich wollte aber wissen: Was taugt das heutige Zaskar im Vergleich zu anderen Rädern. (hm, warum hab ich es nicht gleich so formuliert?)

Schon  mal danke für die vielen Antworten.
Noch was zum Image: Auch wenn das heutige Zaskar nicht mehr wirklich die alten Kultafktoren aufweist, so hebt es sich aber wenigstens von den anderen Rahmen ab, die sehen nämlich in der Preisklasse alle gleich aus. Cube hat etwas schönere Ketten und Sitzstreben, ein wenig varieren die Winkel etc aber alles in allem kein Unterschied.

GT sieht eben einfach gut aus. Aber das ist geschmackssache, mich hat Steifigkeit und Gewicht interessiert.


----------



## Jobal (3. März 2006)

Das Zaskar LE vor 96 war ein wirklich schöner Rahmen u. sehr haltbarer Rahmen, s. was Hans Rey damit alles angestellt hat. 

Heute ist GT teil der Palette von Pacific Cycles, die z.B. auch Schwinn herstellen, sicher keine schlechten Bikes, aber haben außer der Optik nichts mehr mit den alten GTs zu tun.

Gruß Jobal

PS: Vermisse mein Zaskar LE, das mir vor vier Jahren gestohlen wurde


----------



## kleinenbremer (3. März 2006)

Zu den Bremsbefestigungen: Ich finde es ganz gut, dass man nur noch Discs montieren kann. Ich mag einfach nix überflüssiges, wenn ich mir schon ein recht teures Rad hole. Wofür also normale Bremsaufnahmen;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (16. März 2006)

kleinenbremer schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Bremsbefestigungen: Ich finde es ganz gut, dass man nur noch Discs montieren kann. Ich mag einfach nix überflüssiges, wenn ich mir schon ein recht teures Rad hole. Wofür also normale Bremsaufnahmen;-).



Cantilever-Bremse ? nie gehört...  (hab mal so jemand getroffen letztes Jahr)
U-Brake ?

V-Brake kennen dann doch wieder die meisten...
Disc-only ? eigentlich schon richtig für ein aktuelles Rad welches nicht so leicht sein soll


----------



## FeierFox (16. März 2006)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Disc-only ? eigentlich schon richtig für ein aktuelles Rad welches nicht so leicht sein soll


Nicht so leicht ? Was ist denn mit ner MartaSL ? Schwerer als eine VBrake dürfte die auch nicht sein.


----------



## jedinightmare (16. März 2006)

Hallo,
also kurz meine Meinung zu dem Thema - ich selbst fahre ein Avalanche aus 96 oder 97 (ball burnished), und das, was GT heute anbietet, das sieht zwar so ähnlich aus wie "die alten", aber Zaskar oder Avalanche sind nur dann wirklich echt, wenn sie unlackiert sind. Das war das, was GT ausgemacht hat.
Das die heutigen Rahmen genauso stabil und auch günstiger und leichter sind... UNBESTRITTEN. Aber sie sind mit Abstand nicht mehr so kultig wie die alten. Nach ´nem neuen GT dreht sich kein Mensch mehr um, bei den alten fliegen die Köpfe. Abgesehen davon, dass GT heute die Rahmen eh nicht mehr "nackt" anbietet sondern nur als Komplettrad mit zum Teil abenteuerlichen Anbauteilen (könnte man, wäre man gehässig, als fabrikneuen Sperrmüll bezeichnen). Hoffe ehrlich, die Jungs kriegen die Kurve und leuten so langsam aber sicher die Renesongs (geiles Wort, echt) für den Kult ein.


----------



## Dease (19. März 2006)

@ jedinightmare: Also ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Zaskar Team Rahmen gekauft und dann selber ein Bike aufgebaut. Auch 06 ist der Zaskar-Rahmen einzeln erhältlich, aber nur als Zaskar Team in den bei den GT-Fans umstrittenen Farben Blau-Gelb.
Was die Qualität angeht, kann ich nur sagen, dass der Rahmen meiner Meinung nach recht steiff ist. Obwohl ich mit Ausrüstung der 90Kg-Marke überschreite, verwindet sich der Rahmen kein bißchen und macht einen soliden Eindruck. 
Nachbessern müsste der Hersteller aber bei der Lackqualität. 
Ansonsten finde ich, dass es ein Guter Rahmen mit einem super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist.


----------



## chaos_inc (19. März 2006)

Danimal schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Ich fahre ja nun schon seit Ewigkeiten ein Zaskar LE (siehe meine Fotos) und bin mit dem Teil sehr zufrieden. Der Rahmen ist steif, nicht zu schwer, sieht geil aus und ist nahezu unzerstörbar.
> 
> ...


So ist das!!!
Der alte Rahmen war, und ist noch immer, einfach Kult!
Hammerhart, steif ohne Ende und war noch dazu mit einem Fat Albert 2,25" zu fahren!
Die neueren Rahmen kommen da einfach nicht mit, Zaskar LE und viele gute alte Syncros Parts, das rockt! 

Greetz, Timo


----------



## kleinenbremer (20. März 2006)

Den Rahmen gibts auch in der 06 Version bei Transalp einzeln, der auch sinvolle Kombinationen anbietet.

Tja, nur will ich (ohne mich wiederholen zu wollen) ein gutes Rad. Kult ist dabei zweitrangig, aber wie ich hier raushöre, sind die Rahmen immer noch gut, nur jetzt eben von den Werten her nix besonderes mehr. Das ist mir aber egal. Ich finde, dass der Zaskar06 Rahmen immer noch einer der bestaussehendsten Rahmen is, die es für den Preis gibt, dieses Jarh 100g leichter(1640g sind schon fast in Ordnung, Cube Reaction wiegt ca 1500, meine ich), und blaub-gelb ist einfach die schönste Farbkombination(KLEINENBREMEN!!!) und der Rahmen ist auch jetzt noch was besonderes, wenn man ihn mit den Sitzstreben anderer Rahmen vergleicht. Mir wird immer noch schlecht, wenn ich sehe, wie Giant und andere ihre Sitzstreben schon vor dem Sitzrohr zusammenlaufen lassen.

Bei transalp gibts jetzt auch ein Komplett Rad mit 06 Rahmen für 1200 Euro, Komplett XT und abgesehen von den billigen XLC Teilen hochwertig. Das wiegt 10,9kg, bei dem Preis OK.

Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon, wenn ich im Herbst nach Aachen umziehe und bin mal auf den 07 Rahmen gespannt(hoffentlich gibts den). Dann wird was schönes, blaub gelbes gebastelt.

Christian


----------



## kleinenbremer (20. März 2006)

nochne Frage: Die Farbdetails sind doch überlackiert oder? und nicht einfach draufgeklebt.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (20. März 2006)

sind natürlich lackiert


----------



## Dease (21. März 2006)

Wie ich oben schon sagte, der Rahmen ist meiner Meinung nach sehr verrwindungssteif und stabil. Das Ding klettet super. Die Schweißnähte sind soweit ich das beurteilen kann auch gut. 
Sicherlich gibt es leichtere Rahmen und auch bessere Rahmen (nicolai oder Scott usw.), aber in der Liga so um die 400 EUR ist der Rahmen von der Qualität her schon was besonderes. Man sollte ja nicht einen Rahmen für ca. 400 Euro mit einem für 1000 oder mehr EUR vergleichen. 
Trotzdem ist es ohne besonderen Aufwand möglich sich Bike mit Scheibenbremsen so um die 10 Kg aufzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinenbremer (21. März 2006)

@Dease: So sehe ich das auch. Man muss ja auch sagen, dass 350 Euro ja wirklich nicht die Oberklasse darstellt;-). Außerdem hab ich lieber nen etw schwereren Rahmen und dafür leichtere Laufräder.
10kg? Nur wenn du mal Zeit hast: Kannst du mir mal eine Zusammenstellung auflisten, die das mit dem Zaskar Rahmen(1640g) schafft? Und auch den ungefähren Preis. Würd mich mal interessieren, eilt aber nicht.
Wenn man sich zum beispiel die Aufstellung bei transalp24.de anschaut(mit dem 06 Rahmen), wieg die 10,9kg. Ich wüsste nicht, was man da noch großartig an Gewicht sparen könnte. An der Gabel zum Beispiel: Die dort eingerechnete wiegt 1600g(MX Pro Race Marzocchi, 85mm). Die Reba Sl wiegt das gleiche, nur mit 100mm Federweg. Viel weniger sollten es ja auch nich sein. Die XLC Teile sind zwar billlig, aber trotzdem recht leicht. Mit Syntace oder so bekommt man vielleicht bessere Qualität, aber wohl auch nicht viel weniger gewicht. Pedale sind eh nich einberechnet, Racing Ralph sind auch schon recht leicht, bei den Laufrädern könnte man wohl noch gewicht gut machen, da wirkts sich wohl auch am meisten aus.

Danke

Christian


----------



## cheetahman (21. März 2006)

Hallo Christian,

ich bin 16 Zoll Zaskar von 94 bis 99 gefahren.
Das waren die guten alten Zeiten ( Hans Rey, Gardasee sentiero 601, usw ).
Ich bin damals trotz meiner 85 kg fast jeden Tag trialmäßig unterwegs gewesen und habe wirklich alle Teile an meinem Bike geschrottet.Der Rahmen hat gehalten.
Der Rahmen hängt Heute noch über meinem Schreibtisch.
Zur Qualität von Heute kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich vermute mal das auch GT aus Kostengründen in Fernost produziert ( was ja nicht unbedingt schlimm ist, ich denke die Jungs da drüben verstehen ihr Handwerk ). 
Vom Kult des Zaskar ist allerdings nicht viel übrig geblieben.

Grüße aus Mannheim

Cheetahman


----------



## Dease (22. März 2006)

@kleinenbremer: Schaltung komplett XT, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze alles Race Face Deus XC, Bremse: Magura Marta SL, LRS: 240s, DT Competition 2.0/1.8, DT 4.1d, Gabel Magura Ronin (ca. 1600g), Sattel Selle Italia SLK Gel Flow (215g). Den Preis habe ich nie zusammengerechnet. 
Für mich stand mehr der Selbstaufbau im Vordergrund (Spaß am Basteln). Habe die Teile immer nach und nach gekauft und die alten ersetzt, bis das oben genannte übrig blieb. Und damit bin ich ganz zufrieden, bis auf eine Kleinigkeit: Alles Sorglossachen. Mir fehlt das Schrauben!


----------



## kleinenbremer (22. März 2006)

Und was wiegt der Spaß? Was würde er mit dem neuen Zaskar wiegen(oder fährst du den?). 

Christian


----------



## customracer (22. März 2006)

@kleinebremer
GT hin oder her, das Zaskar ob alt oder neu - bin beide gefahren- ist Supersteif und macht Irre viel Spass zu fahren. 
Ich kann Dir das "neue" Zaskar nur empfehlen und wenn Dir die Lackierung nicht passt, einfach entlacken und Pulvern lassen, lohnt sich auf jeden fall.
Als alternative zum Zaskar gibt es noch das Zonenschein  Galileo, ebenfalls Supersteif und Schick, allerdings kostet der Rahmen etwas mehr!

Gruß
Customracer


----------



## Dease (23. März 2006)

@kleinenbremer
Ich fahr den Zaskar Team 2005. Der wird auch immer mit ca. 1700 Gramm angegeben. Teilweise habe ich sogar schon Angaben von 1300 Gramm gelesen, aber das dürfte wohl zu niedrig sein. 
Ich habe jetzt noch nicht genau nachgerechnet, aber ich denke mal knapp unter 10 KG.  Auf jeden Fall weniger als die 10,9 KG von dem Bike bei Transalp, da der LRS, die Race Face Teile und der Sattel leichter sein dürften. Und die Bremse wohl auch. 
Und vor allem ist alles stabil. Kein übermäßiger Leichtbau der zulasten der Haltbarkeit geht. 
Ich kann customracer nur beipflichten. Der Rahmen macht Spaß. Und etwas vergleichbares in der Preisklasse zu finden, ist verdammt schwer. Kultfaktor hin oder her. Und wenn Dir die Farbe ohnehin gefällt dann gibt es nur eins: Kaufen, Kaufen, Kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinenbremer (24. März 2006)

Bin mittlerweile auch zu der Ansicht gelangt. Leider momentan nicht Zeit und Geld, aber mich hat dieses Thema eifnach zu sehr interessiert, um damit bis nächstes JAhr zu warten,dann wird aber definitiv gekauft.
Jetzt bin ich wenigstens schon mal wieder aufm laufenden. 10,5 bis 11kg währen schon OK. Würd gerne mal wissen, was mein jetziges Attention wiegt;-). Nur macht wiegen momentan kein sinn, zu viel Schlamm dran.


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. März 2006)

Also wenn du ein Zaskar haben willst das auch einiges mitmacht dann besorg dir lieber einen guten gebrauchten aus den "Made in USA" Zeiten.
Ich fahre selber ein Zaskar Baujahr '96 (aufgebaut '98) und es hält immer noch einwandfrei.Von den neueren höhrt man nur das sie Risse bekommen oder sonst was.


----------



## kleinenbremer (25. März 2006)

Es muss im Prinzip keins der Unverwüstbarkeitssorte sein. Ich wiege 58kg! und fahre auch nicht so heftige Sachen. Ich liebe eben nur die Geometrie und das aussehen und stehe auf "steife" bikes. Muss aber keine Meter Drops aushalten;-)


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2006)

Hol dir den Rahmen wenn er dir gefällt und Sammel deine eigenen Erfahrungen ! Wer weiss was die anderen mit ihren Rahmen gemacht haben das die durchbrachen ?!  Irgendwann kannst uns ja etwas dazu berichten wie er sich bei dir so macht.  

Also ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall ne schöne Zeit mit dem Zaskar !!!


----------



## Cilo (27. März 2006)

Hi

Ich höre immer nur ball burnished, was ist mit den türkisfarbenen Zaskars von 94+95? Sind die baugleich?

Gruss
Beat


----------



## jedinightmare (27. März 2006)

NIEMAND hier bestreitet, dass bei den aktuellen Rahmen das Preis-/Leistubgsverhältnis stimmt und keiner sagt, die neuen GTs wäre nicht gut verarbeitet oder so - aber der KULT fehlt irgendwie, oder?


----------



## kleinenbremer (28. März 2006)

Das der Kult fehlt, ist mir egal, hab meine Frage wohl doof formuliert;-). Wollte im Prinzip nur wissen: Taugen die Rahmen was?. Das mit dem Kult hab ich nur geschrieben, da ich befürchtete, nur was über die alten Kult Tage zu hören. Aber so wies scheint, taugen auch die neuen was für meine Zwecke.

Gestern is ein bekannter an mir vorbei geradelt, da dachte ich, ey war das grad nen Zaskar? Umgedreht, hinterher und tatsache. Der 05. Man, die sehen einfach schön aus. Freu mich schon.


----------



## andy1 (28. März 2006)

da ichs doch nicht weggebe freue mich schon darauf das hier endlich zu fahren wenn ichs mal einigermaßen für mich eingestellt habe ->  15 Jahre alter Kult:



(brauche eigentlich ne Nummer größer - tausche gern gegen gleichaltes Zaskar)


----------



## Pacmän__ (24. September 2006)

chaos_inc schrieb:


> Die neueren Rahmen kommen da einfach nicht mit, Zaskar LE und viele gute alte Syncros Parts, das rockt!



Besser hätte man es nicht sagen können 

EDIT: Dann noch ne gelbe Judy SL von damals und das Teil ist der Überretrobomber


----------



## Zentrator (24. September 2006)

Hi!
Ein altes Zaskar LE ist auch heute noch geil zu fahren. Kann mich von meinem auch nicht trennen Auch wenn nicht mehr so oft darauf sitze.  
Hab mal einen "Schnellschuß" zu meinen Fotos gestellt.
Gruss
Z.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (24. September 2006)

Ohne Pedale ?


----------



## Zentrator (24. September 2006)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Ohne Pedale ?



Hi!
Ja! Und auch ohne Schnellspanner. Füße und Laufräder werden durch Magnetfelder gehalten! 
Nein, ist gerade nicht in Gebrauch, fahre die anderen beiden.
Gruss
Z.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (26. September 2006)

Hachja: Eine Judy SL mit XTR-V an einem Zaskar LE, das waren noch Zeiten. *schnief*


----------



## Zentrator (26. September 2006)

Hi!
Ja,ja ich weiß!
Die vordere Pauls Canti mit Titan Kit konnte einer "gebrauchen" 
Und dann ist es eine Xtr V-brake geworden. Die hat halt mehr "Power". 
Ich hätte der hinteren "Pauls" gerne wieder ein Geschwisterchen verschafft, aber woher nehmen? Aber dafür ist noch vorne eine "Pure Power" und hinten eine Hügi Compact (made by Union) Nabe mit "echtem" Hügi Sound drinn. 
Die Judy hat eine Risse Dämpfungspatrone, die übrigens noch funktioniert, implantiert. Das entschuldigt hoffentlich den "Ausrutscher"? 
Gruss
Z.


----------



## HimoRoyden (20. Februar 2007)

Tag auch - wieder mal das Thema "ist das Zaskar das beste Hardtail aller Zeiten..?."

JA VERDAMMT! Es gibt keine Alternative. 

Die neuen? Najagut. Sind halt geile Bikes. So mit semi-integriert und hydroformed und all son Schnick. Aber hat sich da jemals einer beim Schweissen mit der Funzel verbrannt? NEIN! Roboter tut das nicht, da steckt weder Schweiss noch Blut drin. Und da ich nunmal auf gute Handarbeit Wert lege (ausser die von indischen Kindern und so [email protected]), kommt mir nur ein altes in die Garage. Aber: ruhig kaufen. Tripple Triangle macht steif wie Pappas blaue Pillen. Auch heute noch.  

____________________________________________________
96er Avalanche im Aufbau...noch ca. 2 Wochen...dann edelt´s


----------



## gurkenfolie (20. Februar 2007)

warum ist GT damals eigentlich pleite gegangen? die rahmen haben sich doch ganz gut verkauft...


----------



## HimoRoyden (20. Februar 2007)

Richard Long, Inhaber eines Fahrradshops in Orange County, bemerkte 1974 Gary Turner und seine Rahmen. Als immer mehr Leute diese haben wollten, bot er Gary an, seine Rahmen zu vertreiben. GT war am Leben!

1996 kam Richard auf einer Tour auf einem Prototyp in Big Bear bei einem Zusammenstoss mit einem PickUp ums Leben (46). Die treibende Kraft hinter GT war nun Geschichte. 

1998 hat dann nach der Vorstellung des i-drive Schwinn die Firma für 175Mio$ gekauft. Oder eher Questor, eine Kapitalgesellschaft die Schwinn von Scott kaufte und keine eigene Fertigung besass.

im Juni 2001 ward dann Schwinn auch bankrott - auf den Tag 5 Jahre nach Richards Tod. Das Konkursvolumen betrug 85 von 174 Mio$.

Den schlechten Ruf kann man eigentlich nur darauf zurückführen, dass die Bikes mittlerweile von der Stange kommen und für die kritischen Jahre der Service nicht geklärt war. 

Heute ist Epple der Generalimporteur.

__________________________
SAD STORY!


----------



## Radical_53 (20. Februar 2007)

Die aktuellen Zaskars sind sicher keine schlechten Räder. Und auch sicher leichter als die "alten" GTs.
Aber: Der Kult-Status ist eben weg. Sie werden nicht mehr in den USA gefertigt, anhand der Preise mehr oder weniger verramscht und die alten Farben gibt's schließlich auch nicht mehr.
Technisch also ok, aber das Herz sagt nein.

PS: Ich fahre selbst noch ein Zaskar und habe 2 weitere GT Rahmen zu Hause, bezeichne mich als durchaus als "Fan" der Marke. Dementsprechend beißt mich auch das, was GT aktuell macht und ist, ziemlich da ich noch weiß, was es "früher" mal war.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2007)

Besteht eigentlich die lebenslange Garantie der alten GT-Rahmen noch, hat das die aktuelle Firma GT übernommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eat my dirt (1. März 2008)

Tag allerseits!

Bin grad seit langem mal wieder auf der Suche nach EINEM und bin dabei auf diesen Tread gestossen.

Also ich kann dazu nur folgendes sagen:
1996: Der Zaskar war mein Traum. Ich hab ihn also als "ball-burnished" Rahmen gekauft und selbst mit XTR und Mag21 Ti aufgebaut.
1998: Hab ich das Ding mit Cross Max, Manitou SL Ti und der aktuellen XTR aufgerüstet und hab die NRW Meisterschaft, sowie diverse andere Rennen gewonnen. -in dieser Zeit ist mir der Rahmen eigentlich ne Nummern zu klein geworden (Juniorenzeit), hab ihn aber dann doch bewusst, aufgrund des überragenden Handlings weiter in 18"" bei 1,88 m gefahren.
2000: hab ich ihn für 300 DM verkauft! -was ich heute bitter bereue!!!!!

Damals mein Traum; dann meine ultimative Waffe; dann mein altes Bike; heute wieder mein Traum!

Wer eins hat (1996 - 2000) in 19" bitte melden!!!!!!

cheers


----------



## bretho (20. Dezember 2011)

Eat my dirt schrieb:


> Tag allerseits!
> 
> Bin grad seit langem mal wieder auf der Suche nach EINEM und bin dabei auf diesen Tread gestossen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab eins !
Top Zustand !!!
19 "
Modell 00
XT/XTR
Inferno Magnesium
Syncros (echte)
Race Face
Flite
lim. Maguras
usw...

Meld Dich wenn Du noch eins suchst !
bretho


----------



## Der Physiker (21. Dezember 2011)

Nekrophilie!


----------



## rms69 (21. Dezember 2011)

Der Physiker schrieb:


> Nekrophilie!



wieso? Nur 4 Jahre warten auf ein gutes Angebot 

Zaskar ist halt ebenso Cult wie ein Trappi oder Festnetzanschluß ....

rms69


----------

